# Training an LGD to not go over the fence.



## babsbag (Jan 28, 2013)

This isn't for me, we have a hot wire, problem solved. But how do owners with no hot wires keep the LGD inside of the pasture? I have a friend with one that won't stay home. fence is 4' high.

If if is a fence climber how do you break the habit?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> This isn't for me, we have a hot wire, problem solved. But how do owners with no hot wires keep the LGD inside of the pasture? I have a friend with one that won't stay home. fence is 4' high.
> 
> If if is a fence climber how do you break the habit?


HOT WIRE!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 28, 2013)

Amen


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah the only way is hot wire. Works like a charm.  The ones here got zapped a few times and have never done it again. Hot wire isn't even on anymore and hasn't been for months. Get some hot wire.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a strong proponent of a hot wire. My dogs and my goats leave my fences alone. But I find that many people can't make the fences "hot". I know that is because of either sloppy installation, bad ground connection, or a dead short in the fence from something touching it. I don't find it so hard to maintain mine but it is installed and maintained correctly, but it just seems too hard of a task for many people.

Maybe I should change jobs and start installing hot wires


----------



## heathen (Jan 29, 2013)

My friend KC has a GP and he decided at 2.5 years old he was going to pen him up with the goats..... He don't bother the goats or chickens mind you, but he has roamed between his place his aunts dads and grandma's down a KY hollow. So I said turn on your electric fence because he kept climbing out. One shock he ran down the hill as fast as he could yelping like he was shot and jumped the other fence ran to his dads Garage and wouldn't come out all day. It was priceless, his dad  said I just love that dog he is in the garage guarding my motorcycle and tools. Of course his dad was the reason he was getting put up in the first place because the dog "jumped on him" and he fell and broke his arm, he had been drinking for 4 hours and the dog has never jumped on anyone.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 29, 2013)

we just have fence, part cattle fenceing, no one everytry's to jump over or get out. they won't even walk thru the gate if I leave it open. No hot wire here.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 29, 2013)

My pyr was digging out so I put hot wire around the bottom and that works.  Recently got a pyr/anatolian shep female for free  - she climbed the fence and got out    guess I know why she was free.  I now have a hot wire around the top.  So far so good  I'm hoping this works otherwise she's gonna have to go I don't want to keep her tied up.


----------



## Grazer (Feb 2, 2013)

A good example of why fencing is so very important; this is what our Caucasian shepherd does every time he spots "intruders" http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qzEJLQI_hg8 
He is definitely not a roamer, he never tries to escape. But he is very intense when it comes to guarding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

Now that is one good baby!


----------



## Grazer (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Southern, he sure is good at his job!
With dogs like him (incredibly protective dogs) a minimum of a 6ft fence is a must lol. 
Dogs with a high wanderlust however are a pain in the *ss. I'm just glad I have never had to deal with one, as with some even a hot wire won't work.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll tell you...if I was an intruder and heard your dog and saw that face over the fence, not knowing if he/she could get over it...I'd be high tailing it outta there!  Good dog!  Not that I was intending to be an intruder...but if I was...yup...that dog would get me outta there fast!


----------



## Grazer (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you Bonbean, I know what you mean lol
If such a large, ferocious looking dog that I didn't know did that to me while I was walking by that fence, I would never go anywhere near that fence again 

This reminds me of that one time while I was living in Hungary and I was passing near a house with a not very high fence (I think it was only 4ft tall). 
I couldn't see through that fence, so I didn't know they had dogs. When all of a sudden two Kuvasz dogs jumped, lunged at me over the fence and grabbed the hood of my jacket.
The whole thing happened so quickly, I didn't even had the time to get worried. 
My hood was tore up, but I was fine. And very mad at owners for not building a higher fence. 
Owning large guardian breeds is a huge responsibility.


----------

